# tucson, arizona



## evilebe (Mar 16, 2015)

looking for any information regarding tarantula hunting in and around tucson, az


----------



## Philth (Mar 16, 2015)

They're everywhere, you wont have to look hard.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

